# [gelöst]kde4 Orte und hal

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Mit 

```
sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3

sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1
```

erscheinen alle auf den Festplatten verfügbaren Partitionen unter Orte in Dolphin und können dort per Klick eingebunden und ausgehangen werden.

Mit den anderen hal-Versionen funktioniert das nicht. Sind in den o.g. Versionen andere Patches drin. (sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1 ist ja nicht mehr in Portage). hat jemand eine Idee, was man da machen kann?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Tue May 05, 2009 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Schau mal hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5564642.html#5564642 , ich denke das ist was du suchst.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

MfG

----------

